# What is this saw



## JRM (Sep 30, 2022)

Ive been keeping an eye out for a chop saw on the cheap. Can someone offer any insight as to what model this is. The owner is clueless and can't tell me anymore than what is in the ad, which is not accurate as is. 









Stihl LS Concrete Cement Demo Chop Saw (Needs Repair) - tools - by...


Stihl LS Concrete Cement Demo Chop Saw (Needs Repair) It will start and run on choke for a few seconds then die. Needs cleaned up and tuned up. Selling AS-IS. Not sure of the exact model. 12" blade....



akroncanton.craigslist.org







Thanks!


----------



## SimonHS (Sep 30, 2022)

It's an oldie. Might be too old for daily use?









90 years STIHL


STIHL – Get to know the history of the company and our products.




history.stihl.com


----------



## JRM (Sep 30, 2022)

I knew it looked familiar but I couldn't place it. What is your opinion on those multi use power heads? Be better off buying a dedicated saw? This would be an occasional use tool and I can't really justify spending the money on something nice. But your right it is definitely getting up there in years...a little older than I would like.


----------

